# Driveway Price



## bulhead19 (Aug 1, 2011)

Have to price this driveway tomorrow. I was thinking 400$ for the season. Pic below. Price sound about right to you fellas? I have a 3 inch trigger for driveways. It's the house with the two cars parked.

http://www.findlotsize.com/?place=607+chestnut+st+north+syracuse+ny+13212&r=e


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

You bid 400. and I bid 625 to make money.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

I do not do it buy the season and that driveway here would end up costing at least 700 a year. More if it snows allot. Prices are all over the place.


----------



## GreenAcresMike (Nov 21, 2013)

You could end up getting **** over pretty good with a season price


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

I would make $3-400/month for that drive.


----------



## Meezer (Apr 3, 2010)

[email protected];1676408 said:


> Have to price this driveway tomorrow. I was thinking 400$ for the season. Pic below. Price sound about right to you fellas? I have a 3 inch trigger for driveways. It's the house with the two cars parked.
> 
> http://www.findlotsize.com/?place=607+chestnut+st+north+syracuse+ny+13212&r=e


How did you come up with the $400 figure?


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

3 inch trigger would require a $1200 a season price for me. 3" is a lot of returns if you get any snow at all.. $400 isn't nearly enough for the number of times you will be there.
If I plowed at the end of the storm, then maybe $500 a year...for a limit of 12 events of up to 12" each. After 12" I would count it as 2 storms against the cap of 12 because I would plow 2x. $40 a push after those 12.


----------



## skorum03 (Mar 8, 2013)

Just price it at $40 per push or something like that and if its more than 8 inches make it be $55 per push. Do it at the end of the storm. If there is shoveling add some more on. That way you'll make money each time it snows. Also, if you want to price it out over the season. Check the average snow fall totals for your location and price it based off of that. You could lose your ass at $400 a season.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Buswell Forest;1676555 said:


> 3 inch trigger would require a $1200 a season price for me. 3" is a lot of returns if you get any snow at all.. $400 isn't nearly enough for the number of times you will be there.
> If I plowed at the end of the storm, then maybe $500 a year...for a limit of 12 events of up to 12" each. After 12" I would count it as 2 storms against the cap of 12 because I would plow 2x. $40 a push after those 12.


The word "trigger" gets thrown a lot around here. To me it means I don't go out time its met. Doesn't mean I will be there every 3 inches. All properties go into rotation and keep getting plowed till it stops snowing and everything is plowed out.


----------



## stone74 (Nov 15, 2013)

Wow I am so jealous of the fact that so many people will pay you guys so well for snow clearing, I tried a few times up here to set triggers here and per time price etc... And it just does not fly. Most of my client base is year round residential's and they all want me there once a min of an inch has stopped falling. They seem to care less about coming out multiple times they just want to pay a set price, some years are money makers others are a loss.
I make up for it though doing the after snow events and charging a high amount for the service.
I would charge and get around $1000.00 up here, no trigger.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

grandview;1676587 said:


> The word "trigger" gets thrown a lot around here. To me it means I don't go out time its met. Doesn't mean I will be there every 3 inches. All properties go into rotation and keep getting plowed till it stops snowing and everything is plowed out.


I will grant that it's hard to be back to a customer exactly at the trigger. But, on the other hand...what use is a set trigger unless you follow it as close as possible? 
If I have a 4 inch trigger, and I only plow 2 times during a 12 inch event....as a per push contractor, I shorted myself..and as a seasonal, I didn't do what the client wanted, thereby shorting them..right?

In any case, $400 is not even close for a 3" trigger, nor is $650, speaking for myself.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Buswell Forest;1676722 said:


> I will grant that it's hard to be back to a customer exactly at the trigger. But, on the other hand...what use is a set trigger unless you follow it as close as possible?
> If I have a 4 inch trigger, and I only plow 2 times during a 12 inch event....as a per push contractor, I shorted myself..and as a seasonal, I didn't do what the client wanted, thereby shorting them..right?
> 
> In any case, $400 is not even close for a 3" trigger, nor is $650, speaking for myself.


I a 12 inch storm,I more then likely will of plowed everyone 5 times by the time its over. I know what time they need to start to plowed at,what time they head out for lunch and quitting time. So if its snowing all day I just do the aisles to get them in and out. For driveways ,you should know what time they leave and come home,this way your not wasting time during the day to plow out a couple of inches of snow.

This is were the seasonal and per push clash,seasonal guys don't have a ton of customers,as where per push guys will load up with customers because they might not get a lot of snow and need to make more each time it does snow.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Well, yeah, I know who what when where and why, but a trigger is a trigger.....otherwise, why even set one?

And, yes, I load up, or rather, have loaded up on residential accounts...to the point where I can't take on any more commercials or full time residents. I can still add the non residents. Thank God for them. Lucky to live where the rest of the north east wants to live.
But it only makes sense to take on as much work as you can do.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

At least we agree that $400 is not enough for a seasonal on this particular poster's driveway.


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

If it has to be plowed at every three inches I'd be at around $1400 for the season.


----------



## snowpro44 (Oct 31, 2013)

I would say..1000 a season sounds good..take it or leave it>>>..gotta make money!!!hit it 25 times???.you tell me???40.00bucks a push..ahh


----------



## kg26 (Feb 5, 2013)

I price per inch 2"-4"=X, 5"-7"=X, 8"+ hourly rate of 35/hr. This is only for homes.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

I don't know,with a name like Chestnut St. and all those swimming pools I would just ask for a blank check at the beginning of the season.Thumbs Up


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

tuney443;1684319 said:


> I don't know,with a name like Chestnut St. and all those swimming pools I would just ask for a blank check at the beginning of the season.Thumbs Up


In Dutchess county all you people drive Roll Royce and carry Amx black cards


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

grandview;1684347 said:


> In Dutchess county all you people drive Roll Royce and carry Amx black cards


Not quite there GV.You have your geography confused with 2 counties to our South--Westchester.My wife still has a few private tutoring gigs there--she charges more per hr.than I do/can with either my backhoe or dozer.Money is no object to people who have concrete lions guarding the intercom connected electric gate.She's had students in Chappaqua on the same road Bubba[B. Clinton] lives on.


----------

